

Nutrition start-up plans to launch free nutrition API for app developers - mattsilv
http://www.foodandtechconnect.com/site/2012/08/16/nutrition-data-api/

======
impostervt
I use the fat secret API for one of my side projects,
<http://www.glycemicloadcalculator.com>, so I'm very much looking forward to
incorporating this new API.

